# Is free feeding Bad



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

In general free feeding is not recommended because it's easy for them to become over weight, and also you don't really know how much either dog is eating, or if they are eating the wrong food.

It is better to measure out the correct amount for each feeding, put it down for them, if they don't eat in 15 minutes, pick up and offer it again at the next normal feeding time. They will learn to eat at regular meal times.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Also, if they are not finishing their food, they aren't hungry. That means that they are being fed too much. The recommendations on the bag are usually too high.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

It's not the best I know - that said, we do it. Max goes through likely 2 cups a day - if he was eating much more then I would have to feed at certain times - probably should do so now - may in the future. My Willow always has food out as well, but I only give her as much as she should be eating in a day before leaving the bowl empty.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

The problem with free feeding is you don't know how much your dog is eating and when - huge bloat risk, you don't want to have them eat a big meal then go for a run, or come in from a run and then eat. 

If you are leaving both dog's food out, you can't control who is eating what - puppy food should be for puppy.

It also makes it harder to housebreak, because you can't predict when they'll have to go (if a dog has dinner at the same time each night, and then has to poop in the morning first thing it's easy to figure out). 

If you have to change or restrict the diet on one dog, you can't do that if there's a bowl of something else out. 

Training a hungry puppy is easier too, so knowing they haven't eaten yet in the day means they'll be more motivated to get to work....

It also teaches them to be picky/slow eaters, making it harder to manage their weight. 

I have yet to see a 'free fed' dog who isn't in need of a diet plan - every one we've had in for boarding has been chunky. My guess is the owners find it easier to just keep a big bowl of food filled, they don't have to worry about mealtimes, but the dog's health suffers.

Lana


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

I free feed my shadow, have been for 11 years. Works well for her. BUT....
when our new pup Willow comes home, Im going to feed her differently. Few times a day, then down to 2, etc. I'd like to change shadow but at her age, I dont want to mess anything up!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't like free feeding because if Tysen got sick, I wouldn't be able to tell if he didn't eat his breakfast or was it dinner, so I can't pinpoint more accurately what he could have gotten into that made him sick and so on.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

AND....
I can virtually ALWAYS tell you which dogs that we get in for boarding are free feeders, because of their horrible behavior. Most free fed dogs have absolutely terrible behavior. They don't need to listen to their owners for anything, so they don't.





Bender said:


> I have yet to see a 'free fed' dog who isn't in need of a diet plan - every one we've had in for boarding has been chunky. My guess is the owners find it easier to just keep a big bowl of food filled, they don't have to worry about mealtimes, but the dog's health suffers.
> 
> Lana


----------



## rpodsim (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I guess we should move a scheduled feeding time. Skipper probably won't be a problem but Sadie is a picky. I supposed that would fix that problem or atleast help with it.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> AND....
> I can virtually ALWAYS tell you which dogs that we get in for boarding are free feeders, because of their horrible behavior. Most free fed dogs have absolutely terrible behavior. They don't need to listen to their owners for anything, so they don't.



I do have our new puppy, Cody, on a regular feeding schedule. However, Jake was free fed and so is my sons Golden Duke. Jake was very well behaved, very sweet and just wanted to be with you. We took him everywhere with us. When we couldn't he was boarded and the girls at the kennel loved him. We miss him every day. Duke is also very well behaved. Jake was never overweight and neither is Duke.

So, while I am feeding Cody on a regular schedule because I think it is better overall, not every free-fed dog is bad.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

If I free fed my dogs they would resemble hippopotami. I have to watch to make sure Finn doesn't eat Abby's food, unless there is something special in the bowl, she will let him.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I free feed, and while I think the points raised here about mealtimes are valid, I do have to say that I've never had an overweight dog, a resource guarder, or any other food-related behavior problem mentioned in this thread. With my dogs, it seems to take the pressure off eating so they don't eat so fast and so much. Having meals and picking up the bowls 15 minutes later puts extra pressure on the dogs to eat everything in a bowl right away. That can be very useful (like when you're feeding while traveling), but it also comes with problems if the dog does get access to unlimited kibble in some situation.

We free feed for convenience and because the dog's activity levels vary so dramatically from day to day. If they spend eight hours mountain hiking one day, I want them to be able to eat as much as they want for a few days. I don't think free feeding is for everyone. It's probably wise for the majority of owners to feed mealtimes instead.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

With the rare exception of a solo dog that will NEVER be too picky or too thin or overeat- I wouldn't suggest free feeding. IMO it can lead to fights among dogs, obesity, or finicky eating. It also makes house breaking more tricky.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

We free fed Katie and she was never overweight and except when she gets the occasional bout of the runs we free feed Angie. 

I like that fact that they don't seem as inclined to hoover everything in sight. 

Now that I think about the only dog I've not free fed was one I had back in the 70s who was a rescue and would eat till he was sick.

If you really want to avoid problems read the riot act to anyone you catch "slipping" people food to them.... That's where I think the problems start (that makes me nuts BTW!, I'm tell them "you don't see me giving your kid a beer do you"...).


----------

